# JNS Media Reactor



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

anybody uses these reactors?

http://www.seasideaquatics.com/?cat=80

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> anybody uses these reactors?
> 
> http://www.seasideaquatics.com/?cat=80


Looks good Greg. I am assuming that the flow goes up through the bottom and out the top? That is a much better flow pattern than in and out the top. Comes with a Sicce pump which I highly recommend.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

but who sells these in Canada. for me they are better than Innovation reactors

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Where is the price?

I use GEO reactors fed from a manifold off my return pump.

http://www.geosreef.com/index.php/products/media-reactors


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Where is the price?
> 
> I use GEO reactors fed from a manifold off my return pump.
> 
> http://www.geosreef.com/index.php/products/media-reactors


do they ship to Canada? Looks like it will be easier to get 2 little fishes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Well TLF certainly is the cheapest and easiest option. They are kinda "meh" and plasticky though.
GEO does ship to Canada but they are pretty spendy. Solid as hell though.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Well TLF certainly is the cheapest and easiest option. They are kinda "meh" and plasticky though.
> GEO does ship to Canada but they are pretty spendy. Solid as hell though.


Thanks Jeff. will think

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

someone on Canreef has this:
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/skimz-monzter-fm150-external-fluidised-reactor.html
for $100, the ad has been up for a while, I bet he would ship for that price included. He's in Ottawa. 
Here's the link 
http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111236&highlight=reactor

EDIT: it's probably too big...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Dan (deeznuts) might still have a Vertex for sale 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123738


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you Jeff. will try to get to Dan. I seen on Can reef.

I currently very pissed off with the limited space in the cabinet and should figure out all equipment.
It was much easier with the sump in the bacement

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BadTiming (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.reefconcept.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=39_123


----------

